# what are the stipulations



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

so what are the stipulations for selling skinned out "green" frozen hides on this site? i have a small mammal(wont give details cuz i don't wana break rules) im trying to get rid of... and i want to post it on ms... can i post it here?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Why not just ride to F&T and sell?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Michigan law states that you can only sell to a fur buyer. If the hide is tanned, then you can sell to anyone. Why this is, I have no clue.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

well thats kinda dumb, but most taxi's are any way... so who knows... guess ill let this one go.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Neil, they have a list of furbuyers on the DNR's difficult to navigate site. It's a PDF file.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Just tan it, then sell it. You will need a paper trail for proof of legal harvest to go with it.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i actualy got it from a guy in MO. i have all the paper work to go w/ it. and its case skinned... not the most ideal for mounting, but i may just give it a shot any way if i cant get rid of it for what i paid.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

What kind of animal? 

If it's a bobcat, it need a special "cites tag" I believe and that's required to cross state lines. There are other species that have special tags too.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> What kind of animal?
> 
> If it's a bobcat, it need a special "cites tag" I believe and that's required to cross state lines. There are other species that have special tags too.


its not a bob, its a big ****. but the tag your thinking of is the seal. most animals out of state have seals but things like bobs, fox's, yot's exct usually have them... **** has all necessary papers.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The tag or seal is called a "CITES" tag and is required in all states so I believe it to be a Federal requirement. Bobcat, fisher, lynx and marten as far as I know need them for shipping in the country or exporting. Yotes, fox, mink, etc. don't need anything except noted on the box that they are raw furs and that too I believe is a Federal Requirement.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Also, if you buy a fur buyers license, then you can sell green hides.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Ebowhunter said:


> Also, if you buy a fur buyers license, then you can sell green hides.


is it an over the counter type thing? id like to get one to cover my rear end:lol: down the line.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I haven't seen that listed Neil, but it would also allow you to buy them, when you find a specimen that you may want.

Here you go Neil Application for Misc.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10319-135675--,00.html


----------

